# Wild Pig



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

My son and I smoked two hind quarters fro a pig he shot this year. I rubbed one and did not put rub on the other. We cooked the one without to 190 for slicing and the one with rub to 205 for pulling. I did two fatties as well.


----------



## lurkin (Jul 6, 2013)

Thats some fine eats...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang I like's me some pulled pork.SWEET!


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Makes me want to go out and get a smoker!


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

Looks great!

I smoked two Boston Butts for the fourth and the fam left absolutely none so I could take it to work and brag on Friday. Love me some pulled pork too!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

My tongue is hanging out. When will you be doing this again? Please post so that we have time to get there!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## duncanTrevor (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh my god,







I feel hungry when i see these pictures.....


----------

